# Soil test questions



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

I did a full reno last year and everything looked good. I did a soil test last year and applied the recommendations. This is the soil test this year. Does anyone have any recommendations as far as type of lime, etc?

Or how would you go about this. I also have some Feature 6-0-0 I was going to apply if it's not a bad idea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would skip the lime. Your pH at 6.3 is great.

I would add more phosphorus thru the year to build up levels.

You are good in potassium for a while.

Use Feature when you want more color. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

So maybe go with the Triple superphosphate (TSP)?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Tate549 said:


> So maybe go with the Triple superphosphate (TSP)?


 :thumbup:


----------

